# Website for Church?



## Staphlobob (Mar 29, 2007)

Redeemer Christian Congregation is interested in getting a website. Does anyone here have any leads or suggestions as to who might be able to do this for us? We'll need someone who can create the site and then show us how to continue to change and manage it as time goes on. I think we will have sufficient funds available for whatever the upfront fee is, as well as ongoing monthly charges.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 29, 2007)

Call my pastor. His wife does website design.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 29, 2007)

I've been helping Pastor Greco with his site and solidifying a Wordpress design that will make a CMS-based site for Church websites an easier solution for small churches.

Current site is here: http://www.cckpca.org


----------



## LifeInReturn (Mar 31, 2007)

I do web and graphic design, so you can email me if you'd like - [email protected].


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 31, 2007)

Tim Challies does web design


----------

